# TQ falls?



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got a question about fishing the TQ. If anyone would be willing to answer a quick question please send me a pm.


Thanks 
Undertow


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

PM sent


----------

